# Largest member tank



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Which members have the largest tanks? By tanks I mean glass or acrylic set-ups as apposed to ponds. Anyone have pictures of their custom tanks? Any 500+gal tanks?

Lets see 'em!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Which members have the largest tanks? By tanks I mean glass or acrylic set-ups as apposed to ponds. Anyone have pictures of their custom tanks? Any 500+gal tanks?
> 
> Lets see 'em!
> [snapback]834628[/snapback]​


I would say it is the member with the 1500 gallon ray tank.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

stick has a 750g p tank


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well this is not my tank but this sight is my local fish store. They have a 750 gallon







. it has some sort of shark in it. no pics of the sharks but the tank and huge ass stand. they are a great place. if u are ever in michigan u got to go here.

http://www.aquaticdiscoveries.com/temp/totm.html


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

A guy just setup a crazy ass one, like 2000gallons...i forgot his name though.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

this thread went to sh*t lmao you guys are talking garbage rofl


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

peacock had a 2500 gallon indoor pond.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

bobme said:


> peacock had a 2500 gallon indoor pond.
> [snapback]834835[/snapback]​


Some guy built a 2500 shark tank in his basment....It's on Cichlid-forum.com under diy...Pretty Sweet IMO.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Some guy built a 2500 shark tank in his basment....It's on Cichlid-forum.com under diy...Pretty Sweet IMO.
> [snapback]834880[/snapback]​


its 1700g

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fresh said:


> its 1700g
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php
> [snapback]834915[/snapback]​


lol....I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fresh said:


> its 1700g
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php
> [snapback]834915[/snapback]​


Actually I was referring to this one. Its only 750g (yeah only haha) but I thought it was a lot more. Nice tank though!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...71&hl=huge+tank


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Theres a fish store in Cincinnati where the owner made a 10,000 gallon pool/tank for two Japennese black tip reef sharks.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

a lfs by me called waldos has a sevral thousand gallon shatk pool/tank it has nures black tips and a few others


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Fresh said:


> its 1700g
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php
> [snapback]834915[/snapback]​


WOA
















I have thought about doing something like that one day myself. SOMEDAY I will own a house with a basement... then it's ON!!















to Stick as well!! Simply AMAZING!!!

Any updates on the tank??


----------

